
Facebook Stares Down Labels Over Project Playlist Takedown Demand - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/19/facebook-stares-down-labels-over-project-playlist-takedown-demand/
======
mdasen
That's an interesting move. The DMCA offers a wonderful save haven for
companies who allow users to post content, but that safe haven is eliminated
upon refusal to act on a takedown notice like this. The article says, "It's
not clear Facebook is fully aware of what they’re stepping into". I'm shocked
that they would risk being found liable for these user actions because they
didn't act on the takedown notice. For a company struggling to find funding,
now is not the time to make a stand that could bankrupt them.

/This is not a commentary supporting the DMCA or US copyright law, merely a
commentary on the legal risk Facebook might be contending with here.

------
peter123
facebook is not the infringing party and has no liability nor obligation to
comply with any takedown notice.

